# Q-Fest Photos



## Woodman1 (Nov 8, 2005)

I know alot of you ocassionally post on the Texas BBQ Rub site. Well, we had our annual soiree last weekend and here are the results. There are many more over there. I tried to include names. Anyone who wants to go is welcome. It will be the first weekend in November 2006. This year, it cost $75 + plane fare , and misc stuff. We slept in sleeping bags on the floor at Bill Cannon's "ranch". We went over to Lockhart Texas to tour several "legendary" Q joints. We drank copious amounts of liquor. We cooked and ate:

Chicken fried steaks
Posole
Fajitas
Standing Rib Roast
Ribs
Salsa
Various sausages
Fried Catfish
Beans
Tamales

It was truly one of the best times I have ever had, and I said that about _last_ year! Here are the Pix

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... 3757183409


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 8, 2005)

you don't deserve to have that much fun.

I couldn't see the pics though.


----------



## Finney (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes... nice link to a slide of a Wendy's bowl of chili. #-o


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Click on the photo you boneheads! Oh, is this a "northern" thing?


----------



## Finney (Nov 8, 2005)

I did click on it before Woodyankee and it didn't do anything.

It seems that you have fixed it now.

Thank you sir. :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll punch ya then I'll poke ya was the funniest.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2005)

the pic's worked fine for me!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 8, 2005)

which one were you?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 8, 2005)

well it's a good thing you've got an education, cause you ain't goin' nowhere on yer looks!


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Look at the "comments" field. I tried to put names there. Some of these guys are on this forum too.

Actually, there were two of us yankees this year. Herper 62 from Connecticut came as well. Even with only two of us, we kicked their sorry Texas asses! Seriously, these guys treated us like brothers!


----------



## zilla (Nov 8, 2005)

You Guys need to get to Qfest next year with us, it was....really really good man. Words can not tell of the fun and the laughter that went down.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a great time!  Thanks for posting pics, Woodman.


----------



## zilla (Nov 9, 2005)

Jim Cook said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm gonna have to be there next year
> just to show you guys the proper way of making coffee.
> But you'll have to pick me up at the Greyhound Station cause
> I'm not gettin on one of them planes.



Jim, If you take the bus to San Antonio I'll haul your ass to Q-Fest. It was one hell of a good time. You know it's a privite party man and waaaay out in the Texas country side. It was way crazy for a bunch of old men.  8-[  Let me know man!!!


----------

